# Rotel RMB-1575 Review: Discussion Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/rotelamp.jpg[/img]
*Rotel RMB-1575 Amp Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: Out of the many amps I have tried over the years I would say that the new Rotel RMB-1575 is just as good if not better, and allows the movies and music soundtracks to be played at very high levels with relative ease due to the huge amounts of power on tap. It also has the advantage of running extremely cool to the touch being class D. In this day and age where people are more conscious of the power we consume and how it affects global warming, this is a very energy efficient amp. I have no reservations in recommending this amp.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Very nice review, John! I like Rotel equipment a lot and they were one of top choices when I was looking into amplifiers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Thanks Jon, it really is a nice amp and I have had it for a little while now but it works so well in my system, considering its price point it really does deliver


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

As previously mentioned, very nice review. I didn't realize Rotel equipment was priced so reasonably. In the past I always found it to be way beyond my price range. 

I have read in the past objections to class D amps for music but it sounds like it's not an issue. I guess the technology has really improved.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hi Bob, yes it works extremely well and I also know of someone else who powers his B&W 803D in a 5.1 setup with great results, like I said it is neutral and allows the quality of my processor to shine through not colouring the sound at all...

It uses ICE modules in particular 2x ICEpower500ASP and 3x ICEpower500A modules...

http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/en/solutions/speaker/A_SERIES


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

There seems to still be quite a bit of controversy with ICEPower in general. Back about 10 years ago, they really weren't very good for full frequency usage. ICE was primarily used for subwoofer ams and was especially popular among car audio enthusiasts. Technology has improved quite a bit now that they are fully capable of full frequency spectrum reproduction, though and while many still argue their sound quality, I can say that I honestly don't care what people say. ICE amps really sound amazing to me. My D-Sonic amp really serves me well and I cannot express how cheap they are for the amount of power they output to the speaker. Problems musically? Absolutely not. It certainly is a lot more musical sounding than my previous amplifier, the Emotiva MPS-2. The top end has more noticeable detail yet is not as harsh sounding. The midrange and low end both have more impact and resolve more texture as well. The amplifier opened up the sound stage quite a bit, too, and also improved on the three-dimensional depth of the sound.

Again, I urge people to listen to ICE amps and see what they think of them personally. For me, I am sold on the technology. On top of the sound quality I've experienced, it's also nice to know that they are so incredibly efficient, power consumption-wise.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Could not agree more Jon


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hello,
John, another stellar review. You really are an excellent writer and reviewer and truly an asset to our Forum.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, another stellar review. You really are an excellent writer and reviewer and truly an asset to our Forum.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Many thanks JJ :T It is a pleasure to be part of this great forum


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Thanks John and Jon for filling in more details regarding the technology. I am definitely going to look into this amp as a replacement for my Outlaw.

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

I was pleasantly suprised when I first listened to this amp Bob, I have had experience of subs using Digital amps but never multi channel amps and the Rotel is a star performer, another amp also worth looking at is the NHT Power5 amp which also uses ICE technology and has had some very good feedback.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

NHT and Rotel are great suggestions.

Less-known brands to look at are PS-Audio, Wyred4Sound, D-Sonic as well. There isn't too much variance between ICE power modules. I know that Wyred4Sound specifically is one company that alters the module just a bit, though. I don't remember the modificiations that they make to the modules, but you can probably find that information on their website. Most other companies just put the ICE power modules into their own specific chassis untouched.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Again, John and Jon thanks for the additional information. I located a store not too far away and plan on listening to the Rotel next week. I will also check out the other brands mentioned. I didn't realize there were that many class D amps on the market. 

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Bob_99 said:


> Again, John and Jon thanks for the additional information. I located a store not too far away and plan on listening to the Rotel next week. I will also check out the other brands mentioned. I didn't realize there were that many class D amps on the market.
> 
> Bob


Have fun next week Bob and let us know what you think about the Rotel and any other Class D amp you can get to listen to?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Cool review John. :T

* I recently read another review on this same very amp, and it was also very positive.

** My only distress, is at the price. At $2,799, I personally don't call it a bargain.
I guess it all depends on each one's point of view.
For that same amount of money, I'll go with a combination of Emotiva amps and a high-end SVS sub as a Bonus.
Remember, this is just my opinion.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Thanks Bob :T my comment with it being a bargain comes from comparisons of other amps that are considerably more than what the Rotel costs...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Also, there are not a lot of amps that will deliver 500 watts into 4 ohms at that price level. But Bob makes a very good point and that's why recommending home theater equipment to another person is very tricky. If you think about it for a minute, here are what affects an individual's choice:

1) Source. Everyone listens to different things. How well is the source made in terms of acoustics?
2) Environment. Everyone is going to be listening in a different environment. How good or bad is it?
3) Speakers. Everyone has an opinion on speakers they like and dislike. Also, how well does the speaker fit into the environment?
4) Electronics. How good are the electronics driving the speakers?
5) Hearing. While most people have 'normal' hearing, some have issues at certain frequencies. Plus people like their music/sound certains ways (maybe a lot of bass or softer mids, etc).
and finally, the point that you touch upon
6) How much money does one put into all of it? I definitely think that there is a line to cross where the price increase does not yield enough improvement in the sound (to an individual) that warrants the extra cost.

I think the trap in this hobby is that once you hear good sound, you always are trying to see how much you can improve it and then you start buying into the advertising.

I want to look into the Rotel because I'm driving 4 ohm speakers and would like some headroom. Plus I'm interested to see if it does provide a better sound.

Anyway, this is how I see it and I'm sure there are other points of views.

Thanks all.

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Very true Bob and there is so many variables when choosing equipment, the biggest upgrade in SQ that I have made was buying the Arcam AV888 which has made a massive difference for both movie and music viewing/listening pleasure, the Rotel just slots in nicely but that may not always be the case for everyone, dependant on Room/Source Equipment/Preamp/Speakers...but it is good to have available reviews for comparisons and equipment used to then base what you may or may not require, one thing the Rotel has is plenty of power when needed....


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

John,

I finally got around to listening to the RMB-1575 and it is everything that you say it is. The people in the store were even good enough to hook up speakers that came close to my LSi15 and have offered to let me take it home over a weekend so I can listen to it on my setup. I'll move forward with that in the very near future.

In the meantime, I updated my pre-pro from the Outlaw 990 to the Onkyo 5507 and should be receiving it on Saturday. The Arcam was just way out of my league. Also looking very hard at the Pioneer 141 plasma display but have to make a very quick decision as they are vanishing fast. Busy time.

Thanks again for the review.
Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

That's great to hear bob, and Rotel really have excelled with this poweramp :T

I look forward to your thoughts on the new Onkyo


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Bob, side note, I would snatch up one of the Pioneer Elite 141's if you get a the chance. I love my 151. The Pioneer Elites are among the best televisions I've ever seen.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hi

My first post here....

I have just invested in the Arcam AV9 and P second hand...

I would be interested in hearing your thoguhts of the Onkyo 5507 Processor to replace the AV9 possibly

So when you get your toy please keep us all informed!

Adrian


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hey Adrian, nice to see you here so welcome to the Shack :T


----------



## Sapper (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



recruit said:


> Hey Adrian, nice to see you here so welcome to the Shack :T


Cheers Recruit much appreciated...

Too many forums to track though...

Still enjoying the AV888?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Yep, the AV888 is getting plenty of use, not just movies but plenty of music too :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Just want to give my input.

Bob, I think the Rotel RMB-1575 is an excellent amp, no doubt about that.
Here's another positive review on it:
* http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/713-rotel-rmb-1575-five-channel-full

Now, from my way of thinking; for that same amount ($2,796 vs $2,799), I could get four (4) Emotiva XPA-2 power amplifiers, which makes a total of eight (8) power amps (three more than the Rotel), and with the same power ratings. The total weight of four of these is 300 lbs though!  ...Versus only 24 lbs for the Rotel.

The Emotiva XPA-2 is on sale now for only $699. -> http://emotiva.com/xpa2.shtm
And if you want five power amps, as in the Rotel, you simply add the Emotiva XPA-3 for only an additional $519. 
-> http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm

Total cost for the XPA-2 & XPA3 = $1,218. You're still left with $1,581 than you can put towards one of the best subwoofer available on the market, or split the money towards two of them; like the excellent SVS subs, or other high quality brands.

Here's a review of the Emotiva XPA-2 power amp from the same site:
* http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/496-a-secrets-power-amplifier-review.html

I'm not quite sure Bob how much power you truly need in your room, but another very economic solution is the Emotiva XPA-5 power amp for only $699, that's it. -> http://emotiva.com/xpa5.shtm

Like I said at the beginning of this post, just wanted to add my thought. onder: :cowboy:
... So, one can consider the great savings... :dollarsign: ... And still get a lot for his money. :cha-ching:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Jon Liu said:


> Bob, side note, I would snatch up one of the Pioneer Elite 141's if you get a the chance. I love my 151. The Pioneer Elites are among the best televisions I've ever seen.


I admit that I have been sitting on the fence with this decision. My hesitation is in the fact that the technology is two years old and Panasonic will in all probability incorporate the Kuro technology in the 2010 models (and hopefully for less money). I can be pushed off the fence however. I'll start a new thread so as to not hijack this one.

LordoftheRings,

:bigsmile:

You have a lot of very good points and thank you for your input as it really helps me in my thought process and reminds me to look at all options. I would say though that my Outlaw 7500 amp is also very good and I already am questioning as to whether I need to upgrade :spend:. I hopefully will answer that when I bring the Rotel home and get a chance to see what it does on my system. As for multiple amps, the issue is powering them. One reason that I'm looking at the class D is for the efficiency. Also, after hearing the Rotel, the clarity was simply amazing and again, I look forward to seeing if it does the same to my setup. There is no question in my mind though that the web base products like SVS, Outlaw, Oppo and Emotiva give exceptional value for the money and I always check their products first.
Unfortunately, sometimes they don't bring things out in a timely manner. I've been waiting for SVS to bring out their LTS line for quite some time and for Outlaw to come out with the 997 (gave up on that one - :sad

Thanks everyone for all the input and I will start a new thread as soon as I have something to say regarding the Onkyo.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Which Onkyo Bob? 

* By the way Bob, I know a think or two about Onkyo... :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Lordoftherings said:


> Which Onkyo Bob?
> 
> * By the way Bob, I know a think or two about Onkyo... :bigsmile:





Bob_99 said:


> In the meantime, I updated my pre-pro from the Outlaw 990 to the Onkyo 5507 and should be receiving it on Saturday. The Arcam was just way out of my league. Also looking very hard at the Pioneer 141 plasma display but have to make a very quick decision as they are vanishing fast. Busy time.


:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Bob, I highly doubt that Panasonic is going to incorporate the Kuro technology into their televisions. Pioneer is still their own company and while they are not going to make televisions anymore (for the time being), I don't think they are selling off their technology. So I think their "secret ingredient" is probably still kept safe and sound. Anyway, I'll look for your other thread so we can officially drop this back to the Rotel review! 

Edit: I think I was wrong... Panasonic bought the Kuro tech?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



recruit said:


> :bigsmile:


Lol, Thanks John. That's what happens when you don't take the time to go back... I sure didn't in this case. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Jon Liu said:


> Bob, I highly doubt that Panasonic is going to incorporate the Kuro technology into their televisions. Pioneer is still their own company and while they are not going to make televisions anymore (for the time being), I don't think they are selling off their technology. So I think their "secret ingredient" is probably still kept safe and sound. Anyway, I'll look for your other thread so we can officially drop this back to the Rotel review!
> 
> Edit: I think I was wrong... Panasonic bought the Kuro tech?


:sad2: :no: :crying: :gah: :sob: opssign:  :dontknow: :blink: :unbelievable: :yay2: :hail: :jump: :woohoo:   :highfive:

So much emotion from this post, I just dunno what happened anynore...  :huh: :rubeyes:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Yeah, sad day for me.... but, good day also because that means someone else will pick up the technology and utilize it!!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Can't let a good technology go by the seaside. Panny will raise the bar eventually with Pioneer's help.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

I wonder how well the new 3D panels will do, look forward to seeing one in action as of yet I have not seen any but I know they have been demonstrating them at shows...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Yes, me too John. I've been reading a lot from many sources, it sure grabs my attention.

Hey, just found this recently about HDMI version 1.4. You might have to use Google Toolbar Translation feature for this.
* http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2008/hdmi_versions.shtml

That's what we will need for support of 4K x 2K resolution, and extensive 3D support, and more...

And as a little bonus, because you're a nice guy, here's something simple, entitled:
"From Hi to Multi - The Path to Good Sound"
* http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/guter_sound.shtml

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## romazicon (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hello all, I am new to this forum and to this thread. I appreciate the fine review of the RMB-1575, John, and it supports much of what I have read elsewhere. I will be auditioning this amp soon and will formulate my own impressions but I am curious about why you chose the RMB-1575 over Arcam's own P777.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack Romaz. I believe John already owned the Rotel prior to the release of the P777, but I could be wrong. Excellent question.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hi romaz, JJ is absolutely right in that I already owned the 1575 when I bought the AV888, it works amazingly well and my system has a great synergy that gives me real satisfaction in my listening of music and movies, the 1575 has tremendous power and will play to levels where I have to back off through my own fear and not that the amp is straining as it just sounds effortless, an excellent product from Rotel


----------



## romazicon (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Thanks for your replies, John and JJ. I have heard the 1575 with Rotel's FSP-1570 pre-pro at my dealer's showroom and it sounded wonderful. It also compared very well to Marantz's separates although I like how the 1575 runs cooler and utilizes less power when idle. I will have the opportunity to audition the 1575 for the first time in my home later this week (using my current Denon AVR4806 as my pre-pro). I have a large great room that I use to screen movies (20'x40' with 16 foot ceilings) and I am confident this amp will sufficiently power my theater but I have decided to withhold any purchase decision until I've also had a chance to audition the Arcam AVR500 (I believe we have discussed this on another thread and so thank you for your advice there as well).


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hey Romaz, have you also consider the Arcam FMJ AVR600?

* I really believe that in your HUGE room, it would be the perfect partner.

Bob


----------



## romazicon (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Bob, my purpose for targeting the AVR500 was that its streamlined feature set suited my simpler needs better and I had no qualms diverting the money saved to other areas. I also wasn't sure a difference of 20 watts between the 2 units would make a huge difference but I may be wrong so I will have to keep your thoughts in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



romazicon said:


> Bob, my purpose for targeting the AVR500 was that its streamlined feature set suited my simpler needs better and I had no qualms diverting the money saved to other areas. I also wasn't sure a difference of 20 watts between the 2 units would make a huge difference but I may be wrong so I will have to keep your thoughts in mind. Thanks.


Hey, I totally understand.  ...Just add an additional subwoofer, that's all. :bigsmile:

* I believe, according to John, the FMJ AVR600 is a better receiver than the AVR500. Anyway, he knows best.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Obviously the AVR600 is the better receiver with more power and features but the new AVR500 is no slouch and for a lot less money, it should power most speakers quite comfortably but it does depend on what and how efficient they are...the only problem I see with the AVR500 is that it does not have any pre-outs which does not leave room for adding a poweramp, but from some feedback from dealerships who have them, they certainly seem to be giving very positive feedback.

The best advice would be to demo one yourself to know if it suites your needs...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hello,
It has always seemed ironic that the receivers that would most benefit from an outboard amplifier are the ones without preouts. Obviously, the Arcam is an amazing AVR that very few would want for more power, but it seems flagships always have preouts and lower level models do not.

I am surprised given the price of the Arcam that preamp outputs have been omitted. I am still excited about its release and think it is going to be a wonderful solution for those who did not wish to spend the amount to get the AVR600.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Absolutely JJ, it has the same sonic signature of the AVR600 which really is an impressive receiver and I loved it, best I have heard in a long time


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Yep, no preouts (AVR500), it is sad indeed.
But like I said before, just add another subwoofer (using a Y adaptor if only one sub preout is avail) in your system to compensate. :bigsmile:

* Anyway, who needs preouts really now, in low to mid receivers, when just adding more subs will generally do the trick just fine...

...Just a smart thought...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

I would expect the AVR500 to be sufficient for most people and will not require the pre outs, but I did try the AVR600 with the Rotel 1575 and prefered the extra power that it gave...


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

John,

Unfortunately my upgrading the amp was put on hold for a number of reasons but I'm back on track. I was ready to get the Rotel which I listened to at a dealer but came across the Wyred4Sound on the web so I decided to look into that. If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions.

Do you get any 'popping' sound from the amp when turning it on from standby? I read where the ICE modules tend to do that but I wonder if it's an issue of not having a 'soft' start.

Also, did you find the sonic quality change as you put hours on the amp? The forum for W4S really seem to think there's a need for a break-in period but I'm kind of skeptical about that. It could be it takes them time to get acclimated to the sound :dontknow:. While I don't want to open that can of worms, I was curious to know your thoughts since you have the Rotel.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*



Bob_99 said:


> John,
> 
> Unfortunately my upgrading the amp was put on hold for a number of reasons but I'm back on track. I was ready to get the Rotel which I listened to at a dealer but came across the Wyred4Sound on the web so I decided to look into that. If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, time does move fly by since we last discussed the Rotel but I will answer your questions.

I have never experienced any popping sound from the Rotel, it has always been completely silent and I always have it standby and switched on by my Arcams Z1 trigger.

The amp as I stated in my review is very neutral sounding and does not add anything or take away anything from my experience with it, the biggest SQ changes was going from the Onkyo AVR which I used as an pre amp and then on to the Arcam AV888, If I am honest I did not notice a run in period or any changes to the sound of the amp, just that it has plenty of grunt when needed, I don't feel that class D amps suffer from this where as class A/B may well run in over time.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Thank you, John. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions.

Bob


----------



## tazredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review*

Hi I am interested in buying the Rotel Rmb-1575 Amp.Do you still have the Amp and Has proven to be reliable?Thank you,Tazredboy


----------



## jjk43 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am considering a Rotel RMB-1575. Can anybody talk me in to it, or talk me out of it. Also looking at Wyred4Sound and D-Sonic. Thanks very much.


----------

